# HAPPY EASTER



## woodtickgreg (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy easter to all my friends at wood barter and their familys, god bless you all.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Apr 8, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Happy easter to all my friends at wood barter and their familys, god bless you all.





I second those sentiments. I hope everyone can enjoy the day with friends and family.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Easter to all-may all your baskets be full.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Ishtar! We're going to the big city. 

But I'll be happy, traffic and all.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 8, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Happy easter to all my friends at wood barter and their familys, god bless you all.



happy easter to all of you


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Apr 8, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Happy Ishtar! We're going to the big city.
> 
> But I'll be happy, traffic and all.



JUST CURIOUS:scratch_one-s_head:..............whatz the big city in your neck of the woods? Mine is NYC.............won't drive in there though


----------



## Kevin (Apr 8, 2012)

jimmythewoodworker said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Ishtar! We're going to the big city.
> ...



Dallas, and we're leaving in 10 minutes. Fortunately we do not have to go all the way through downtown or even within Dallas proper itself, but it's all the same mess to me. I just really do not like to leave my little patch of dirt here. I don't like to have to even go into the nearest little town of Bonham pop. ~10,000 because the traffic is too bad - but going across a couple of counties into the *real* rat race is something that I rarely do. 

NYC? Not on your life. 


Have a good one Jimmy.


----------



## EricJS (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Easter everybody! Have a wonderful blessed day!


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Easter WB, Have a wonderful day!


----------



## cabomhn (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Easter everybody!


----------



## CodyS (Apr 9, 2012)

happy easter 

But you guys are a little late, it was ages ago, I've already finish all of my chocolate, well almost all.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Apr 10, 2012)

Kevin said:


> jimmythewoodworker said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...



I never have AND I never will drive in NYC. If I did that I would most definitely be:wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1:

New York City is a 45 minute train ride for $6 (love those Senior Citizan discounts)


----------

